

Fact Checking in the Startup World - Ataub24
http://alexstechthoughts.tumblr.com/post/106513520281/fact-checking-in-the-startup-world

======
quanticle
This isn't a story that should be on the front-page of Hacker News. It's just
rumor-mongering. The fact that the author is unwilling to name names or
provide any evidence whatsoever regarding this hypothesis is proof of that.

~~~
jacques_chester
It might also mean that defamation lawsuits are easy to start and expensive to
defend.

------
dack
VCs are making financial risk decisions based on many factors, and they aren't
obligated to research before they buy any more than I am obligated to research
stocks. Not only that, but they are certainly aware that most of their
investments won't pan out - they just want to make sure they've invested when
the next facebook comes along.

Therefore, I think startups should put little weight on how much investment
was given to them (or others) - it's not the same as "validation" that the
product is going to be useful. That comes from actual customers buying the
product.

